# Satellite Installer hits gas line, blows up home



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Satellite Installer hits gas line, blows up home

http://www.channelcincinnati.com/news/7359351/detail.html#


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

They didn't identify the satellite company.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Yes, another local TV station identified the company as Digital Dish. They install DISH Network systems. 

I put the link from our local station (WLWT, channel 5) because they have the video of the fire (the link is just below the picture).


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Good to hear that they will be taking care of the family. And that everyone survived.
I watched that video earlier. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

Gordon West, WB6NOA, admitted that he found a gas pipe in his yard the adventurous way. He was sinking a ground rod for an antenna he was putting up.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Call before you dig? (or pound in his case)

When I bought my house the previous owner made the call (he was thinking that it might help us with our mortgage - there is an abandoned "AT&T Long Lines" cable underneath my septic mound - he thought if he could prove it was abandoned we'd get a better mortgage). Long story - but they did mark out the path the gas line takes from the street to the meter - and I won't be punching holes in the ground near it soon (although I have an add-on room built over the line where it was once just a back porch).


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

This happened not far from the cable TV studio where I work. 10 miles or so... and only a block or two from where I was last night covering a tournament sporing event. The government affairs guy at work looks at me and says with a smile, "I told you satellite dishes were dangerous! This is why everyone needs cable!"

He was joking since the studio's existance is paid for by cable subscribers.

Tony


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I once found a propane line while installing a 10' c band dish in the dead of a Minnesota winter. It was burried about 3 1/2' underground and nowhere near in a straight line from the propane tank to where it emerged from the ground at the house. I got to fill the hole and redig another one in the frozen ground a few feet away. I was not pleased that day. No damage was done to the house, the tank, the gas line or myself that day.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

Richard King said:


> . . . No damage was done to the house, the tank, the gas line or myself that day.


A quadfecta. Sweet!!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Have they found the installer yet?


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Nick said:


> Have they found the installer yet?


Yes, and he wasn't hurt. One of our local stations (and this is getting a lot of coverage here; it must be a slow news week) said that he refused an on screen interview. I don't blame him.


----------



## greatwhitenorth (Jul 18, 2005)

Bulletin Board material for our office....thanks!


----------

